# Captain Shrike! A Ravenwing



## darthblaze (Jan 24, 2009)

So, Its been awhile.. but this model took some time, It was painted by Heresy's Own "Munky" for my commission. Before and after pic.. I relize the eyes look alittle weird in the last picture, but it looks way better in person, Suposed to give it a ambiant "glow" effect. The jetpack is Magnetized for easy storage. Let me know what you think, i think it turned out amazing for my leader of my ravenwing. Also have in the works, a full shrike's wing, 10 assault marines with lightning claws.. Be awhile before it get to those tho = /

Before:









and beautiful after.



























Please post thoughts!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

It's a great job, but everything looks a little too red. Any reason for that?
I mean quality wise, it's wonderful. Also, I think the wings should join further up, eliminating the tiny link.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a great paint job for sure. In fact, nothing about the paint is bad to me, well done.

The wings however........ . Do not like them in the least. They just don't fit the model in my eyes. That is a personal thing however and certainly does not detract from the painting skills that went into this model.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the paint job is awesome, but the wings just don't do it for me.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i like the wings  and it looks awesome


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, he's certainly going to draw attention, I can tell you that.
The paintjob is good (i'm too tired to give a more indepth explanation).
The conversion is average.. just doesn't go one way or the other for me.
Love the base, in particular the clawed Tau. He got screwed up.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it is painted well although not a fan of all the red.
But really dont like the model, the wings look off and the really dislike the white raven on his chest but think that is more gw fault.

I think he would look so much better with out the wings.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

For shading and such, well done... BUT I concur with the others; I'm a SM purist, and the Ravenwing is BLACK- the red makes the model a bit TOO Chaos-y/Word Bearer. And sadly, the wings don't help with that at all; He looks more like a Raptor Champion or Possessed than the leader of one of the Emperor's finest Legions/Chapters.

....Truth be known, I didn't notice the eyes until the OP pointed them out- they're nicely done.


----------



## GenericName552 (Apr 3, 2010)

really nice 10/10


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

looks awsome but from what i've understand the tau have blueish blood.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the wings not looking correct on this model. From the way they are mounted to the monochromatic red they just distract from the model more than they add to it. The quality of the paint work is top notch for sure, but the red is too much. That is, unless the rest of your army has the same color scheme, then he will fit right in. But if the rest of your models are standard Raven colors then he will stick out like a sore thumb. 

Sorry my review of your model wasn't very positive, but it's only my opinion. I have a few models that I think are very nice that others have said were not all that good, and I respect their opinion, but I still like my stuff anyway.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Your painting skills far exceed my own. I must admit that I am rather jealous of that, and you have done a fantastic job of implanting the wings on Shrike. The only good Xeno is a dead Xeno, so I like the mauled Tau modeled in the base but the wings ... the wings are ... a touch much, The implantation work looks good,but I have to agree, they are too much for me. I, however, am not going to be the one fielding your army. I take shit over the way that I finish my guys, I refuse to do hard lines and instead I clear coat with a Satin finish because it makes them look wet. It gives natural hard lines that change when the perspective changes and I like it. He is yours and he is certainly original. Good work.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Really nice model, and really awesome paintjob!


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it! They yes are a bit too much..... It would fitperfect for Blood Angels, I think...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I like the wings. Personally I'm a sucker for any model with them (whoo Sanguinor). The paint job is great though I do agree black would have been more fitting.


----------

